# Uninstall Safari



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought an Apple iBook G4 a couple days ago via eBay and got is yesterday.
I think I won't to run Camino insteaed. How do I uninstall Safari? Thanks you for any assistance, I'm new to Apple Computers. 


Happy Hollidays to you and yours,

tdb


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You don't. It's part of the OS. You just leave it there, and open Camino instead.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks. 

Any suggestions on what's the best free Office Suite software for a iBook G4 that has a 1.33Ghz, 1024 GB of RAM, with 40GB HD?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

NeoOffice is what I use on my G4.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Sinclair for the assistance. Is there anything special I should do in-terms maintenance. I know to clear history and cache but anything else to keep my ibook pretty much up to speed? Thanks again.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you don't leave it on 24/7, then you should run the cleanup scripts every so often. I use Mac Janitor, but there are several apps that can do it, or you can just run them from the terminal.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> If you don't leave it on 24/7, then you should run the cleanup scripts every so often. I use Mac Janitor, but there are several apps that can do it, or you can just run them from the terminal.



I download Mac Janitor and was told to enter password or phrase as Administrator. Needless to say my refurbished iBook G4 came with the Mac OS X already installed.. I don't have a disc. What do can I do to gain access as an Administrator on my own computer? :grin: Thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You should be the admin, so you enter in the same password you use when installing updates, programs, and to log in.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the assistance. :smile:


I've "turned off" Spotlight via the Terminal but I don't now how to close and save the file. Could you please tell me how to do this? Thanks.

tdb


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Once you have entered a command in the terminal, pressed Enter, and have a prompt again, you are done, there is nothing else you need to do.


----------

